# Staff third party libs, is there still a need for regular sample libaries?



## RogiervG (Apr 8, 2022)

Hi There,

I am wondering.. when i listen to all these renders made with staffpad (with use of made for staffpad third party libs), they sound very good, realistic and all. Often better than the onces made in DAWS with the original libraries (the non recreated libs for staffpad), or other libraries that have not a staffpad version)..

I wonder.. is there still a serious need for "normal" regular non staffpad libraries? and why?

I bought staffpad, but not any thirdparty libs yet... because well.. i have several of those in the original version (non staffpad).. and am in doubt.. on going staffpad/dorico route, and leave the DAW untouched as much as possible.. or only notate in staffpad/dorico combo and bring it over to the daw for rendering....

any advise from user that also work/render in DAWS..

pro's /con's .. etc...

I hope it all make sense in what i ask for  (i know it might be a bit vague here and there)


----------



## SoundsOfIvey (Apr 8, 2022)

Yes, I think there is still a need for DAWs and libraries outside of Staffpad_. _

Staffpad + third party libraries sound wonderful most of the time, _however_, they do suffer from some occasional playback bugs, balance problems, etc. Sometimes, no matter how hard I try, I just can’t get Staffpad to play through something properly. And because of how Staffpad is designed, I don’t have the control to go in and tweak the output to my liking/fix the playback.

And this is exactly why DAWs are still relevant: the ability to manipulate/sequence things to my liking, more options for post processing, control over the final product, and of course the larger range of libraries available to use (Cinematic Studio Series are my go-to) make DAWs necessary for some pieces.

That being said, I use Staffpad for 90% of my writing with little to no problem. The ability to sit at a _*piano, *_write big orchestral pieces, and then play them back in real time with stunning quality is absolutely amazing. There’s nothing out there like it.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 8, 2022)

Most of the time, I can enter the notes into StaffPad and get a performance that is as good as (or better than) anything I can produce in a DAW. Not always, but usually. I am starting to experiment with layering StaffPad tracks with additional instruments in my DAW, and I think that this is going to be the ticket. You can spend days tweaking something in a DAW and still not be happy with it. With StaffPad you get instant gratification. It allows you to focus on the music and not the programming.


----------



## brandowalk (Apr 8, 2022)

@RogiervG 

Since StaffPad became my music input tool of choice in 2020, I have barely touched my 1.5TB of Kontakt libraries. There is no looking back for me. I do use a DAW for further mixing and processing if needed.

I think the value of buying the 3rd party libraries (or not) depends on your desired workflow and what tool(s) work best for you. 

If you are unsure, suggest composing or arranging a whole piece using the stock libraries (which are easily sufficient for writing). See if StaffPad and the pen input is the right thing for you. If you are hooked (like I was), I have no doubt that you will want more libraries!


----------



## sundrowned (Apr 8, 2022)

There's probably more a need for a daw than traditional libraries. But they probably go hand in hand. 

Sometimes I can write a piece perfectly well in staffpad. Other times not and I need a daw and more flexible libraries


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2022)

People that use staff pad generally tend to know how to write and orchestrate music due to the nature of the program. So the staff pad output is usually pretty good from what I've heard. On the other hand, nothing too realistic, but certainly passable for demo purposes. It does suffer from some of the same limitations that are inherent in having a notation program playing back your compositions. Though staff pad has raised that bar over the years and I'm actually hoping that they make it all the way. 

DAWS are an indispensable tool for modern music production. The depth of mixing, sound design, synth work, alternate percussion libraries, loops, phrases, ect needed to pull off a contemporary piece of music for film, tv, games, ect would not be possible without a DAW. 

What I'd like to see is better notation and DAW intergration so we can get the best of both worlds. I guess one could write in staff pad then export the stems to do the mixing and synth/sound design, drum work in a DAW. But it just seems like a needless extra step.


----------



## Pappaus (Apr 8, 2022)

I do not think StaffPad will replace pro daws and libraries for a large number of reasons. But two questions could be more worthy of debate.

1) Is the extra step of writing in StaffPad and finishing in your daw worth it? 
2) For non-professionals like myself, is StaffPad good enough?

I would say yes to both just for the sheer portability and quick access you get from StaffPad. I can write in my bed, take it with me to my in-laws houses, sit outside Etc. There is also no waiting for libraries and pcs to boot and load up. When I am ready to go, the program is right there with me.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 8, 2022)

I think both Staffpad and DAWs are complimentary. StaffPad is great for working anywhere, sketching out an idea and hearing it instantly. However a DAW has vastly more flexibility in what you can create.


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 9, 2022)

Also I don’t think my Fabfilter, Kush, Soundtoys, high end reverb plugins are available on staff pad. Plus if they where I wouldn’t want to repurchase, reinstall, then manipulate them on a tiny screen- I use two 32’ screens atm and it’s just the right amount of space.

But without the mixing and control of those plugins, it’s not the same. Not to mention control of the midi/sampler. seems like some people here are easily satisfied. I wish I was😄


----------



## Markrs (Apr 9, 2022)

X-Bassist said:


> Also I don’t think my Fabfilter, Kush, Soundtoys, high end reverb plugins are available on staff pad. Plus if they where I wouldn’t want to repurchase, reinstall, then manipulate them on a tiny screen- I use two 32’ screens atm and it’s just the right amount of space.
> 
> But without the mixing and control of those plugins, it’s not the same. Not to mention control of the midi/sampler. seems like some people here are easily satisfied. I wish I was😄


Fabfilter is fully available on iOS and at a fraction of the desktop cost, but you would need to export stems from StaffPad and use something like Cubasis to mix with them.


----------



## RogiervG (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------

